# CJ 4 cylinder



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

This isn't really a plow related question, just a Jeep question. I've been eyeballing an 86 CJ-7 with a 4 cylinder 5 speed. At first I thought it must have had a Wrangler drivetrain dropped in because I've never even heard of a 4 cylinder 5 speed in a CJ. Since then I've located a couple others so I guess it was factory, just must have been rare around here anyway. Talked with a few Wrangler owners who say to stay away from the 4 cylinder because it won't have enough power. I have driven two YJs with the 4 cylinder, thought they went pretty darn good. It isn't like they weigh anything. One of them we put a shackle lift on it and 31-10.50s, then it became tough to drive on the highway, it didn't want to stay in 5th gear at highway speed. I personally wouldn't drive as fast on the highway as that guy, so it may be partly to his wanting to go 80 all the time. This CJ has 31s on it, I have a new set of 33-9.50s in the garage that would like to be on a Jeep. Wonder if it would be real gutless with the 33s. I know that engine swaps and gear swaps will fix anything, but I'm not looking for a project, just something I can tool around in. I don't even care if it's a little low on power, as long as it is bearable. I had an 85 CJ-7 with a 258-I6, that thing had more power than I knew what to do with. No immediate plans for a plow, but it would be nice to have a little backup rig for doing the final cleanup and tight spots.
Anyway, if anyone here has any experience with the CJ 4 cylinder I'd love to hear your thoughts on it. If you don't know anything about it or have never owned a CJ, then I really don't need you to tell me to buy a TJ or a Rubicon with a 4.0. I'm really only interested in this one because of the price and it looks sharp.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I had a CJ with a 4cyl 5 spd. It moved along fine. 33s would be hard with the stock gear setup probably end up slipping the clutch alot and really pushing it at upper speeds.

The 4cyl motor in itself was a pretty simple pushrod motor. The problem with Cjs and Wranglers in the mid to late 80s when much of the components were carried over, was all the wiring and computer problems as well as fires. I have seen many burned out 80s Jeeps.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

My current CJ sounds like your old one: '85, 258 L6, 31" tires... it's a sweet plow rig.

I believe the 4 cyl. YJs were all fuel injected, and the CJs were not. If I'm correct about that, then don't expect the CJ to have the same pep that the YJs had.

But for what you're gonna do with it, it'll be a blast. Even just with 31's I bet you won't get much use out of 5th gear. But big deal. Just take it easy on the clutch and you'll be golden.

jp


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Went by there today and it's gone :< Been watching it drop from $3000 to $1700. Bummer, wish it could have worked out differently. Back when it was 3000 I had 1800, but didn't think it would be worth offering it. So by the time the thing came down into my range of course I had gone through half of that money. Been trying to figure out how to come up with that kind of money at Christmastime.


----------

